# I can't believe I actually knit this?!



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

It's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes it is indeed beautiful. Arian?


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Isn't it amazing what we have done years pror sometimes!!! when I look back at past items I made, I dont' even want to tackle something like that now.


Bumpy said:


> Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful blanket, I love it &#128158;


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is truly special and very beautiful


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Chemchic said:


> Isn't it amazing what we have done years pror sometimes!!! when I look back at past items I made, I dont' even want to tackle something like that now.


We were all young and daring!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Very special and lovely.

Dot


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A lovely blanket and it has worn well. I often look back on things I knitted years ago and wonder how I did them.


----------



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

dal craig crawford said:


> Yes it is indeed beautiful. Arian?


Not really sure. Can't remember.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, it's beautiful.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

The things we do for love!! It's beautiful and has worn well.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Blanket!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It's lovely and sure to be an heirloom


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Everyone else said it.. beautiful.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic job for a fabulous son!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Today, we have preconceptions and fear of failure. We used to just pick up a pattern and follow it one stitch at a time. We did not know it was supposed to be difficult ... so it wasn't.


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

It's beautiful and definitely an heirloom.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful! What a treasure...and sweet memory!
What's really funny is when you start to admire something handmade, but fortunately catch yourself before saying anything as you realize it was something you made long before!
So glad you still have that wonderful piece! Thank you for sharing!
Kit


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I am 77years and going to tackle Cable Stitch for first time! Wish me luck xx


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

zebbie said:


> I am 77years and going to tackle Cable Stitch for first time! Wish me luck xx


No 'luck' needed! You'll do great! Enjoy the challenge! Good for you!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

zebbie said:


> I am 77years and going to tackle Cable Stitch for first time! Wish me luck xx


You'll love cables; they are fascinating!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful and a lot of knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's gorgeous and looks as good as when you first made .


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow that blanket is beautiful it is a Heirloom it will alway be in the family thanks for sharing


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It's gorgeous, I love the braided cable. Aran designs are always so complex with so many different designs. I'll bet it so neat to see the lovely pattern evolving as you made it. The color is beautiful too.


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

Non-Knitters ask 'why make when you can buy?' There's your answer, who has anything factory made as old and as perfect as that? Let's hear it for all the craftspeople.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty aran.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it quite beautiful and am humbled by the complexity of the work .. congratulations  Thank you for sharing

G


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

A beautiful treasure!


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

That is gorgeous


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Bumpy said:


> Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


This is beautiful.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

It's a beautiful blanket. You accomplished it because you were knitting for a very special person, so you knew his blanket needed to be special, too!


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

seedstitch said:


> Today, we have preconceptions and fear of failure. We used to just pick up a pattern and follow it one stitch at a time. We did not know it was supposed to be difficult ... so it wasn't.


Well said!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow beautiful


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

what an amazing treasure---wait til the grandbabies get to 'pass it on'----


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Lovely work!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amazing, beautiful, gorgeous blanket.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Jtdcg (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice to have an item of such accomplishment to remind you how talented you are.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It has worn very well - I hope it will be handed down in your family, it is really beautiful.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous blanket.


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket. Love the cable work!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Very beautiful, do you have a grandchild from the child you made it for, to pass it on to, or are you going to make a pillow frrm it (just baste it together over a pillow, so as not to spoil it being used as a baby blanket again)
I found some Fisherman knit sweaters I made for my children that make me feel the same way....I made them when I first ventured out from garter and stockinette patterned scarfs, blankets, mittens, hats!! I guess we are smarter than we give ourselves credit for!!
My friend and I used to knit gray hats and mittens and throw them in a box. Whatever child, ours or the neighbors, needed something they took it from the box. If they lost one mitten, they just took one to replace it. IT was a sensible thing to do but we both got so very tired of gray!!!!!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

That blanket is gorgeous! I have recently moved into this retirement community and belong to a knitting group with all levels of talent. I just recently got back into knitting again after an approximately 50 year hiatus and feel I am learning all over again. In my 20's I knitted much more complicated things than I do now and when I tell the ladies in our group that, they look at me like "I'll bet you did". lol............I doubt if I will ever do anything that complicated again either.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Sometimes we have more energy and ambition when we are younger.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful blanket. I love the pattern and color-what a keepsake!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Sherry1 said:


> Beautiful! Sometimes we have more energy and ambition when we are younger.


I have sure found that out in the last 10 years. When I think of all I used to do, while watching 6 grandchildren I am in awe of myself!! I made 50-80 decorated cakes (at least 6 would be wedding cakes) and I picked up all the supplies for them with 6 kids tagging along. I molded a lot of chocolate on candy-giving holidays I did as much as 1500 pounds!!! I sewed for the kids and made all my curtains for 17 windows I had a clean, uncluttered house and got a nice meal 3 times a day! how did I do it?????
Yes, I"m bragging because I don't know how on earth I did it on 4 hours sleep each night!!!! But guess what, only one of those 6 grandkids even call or visit now!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ beautiful indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Its a beautiful baby blanket.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Clscal (Dec 25, 2013)

A very beautiful heirloom to be treasures by many generations&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. Great job.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful blanket, sure to be an heirloom.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

That's so special...hopefully for years and years to come.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is so beautiful. You knot that if you want to do complicated designs on small things, you are capable. Love it!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very, very pretty...great knitting.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes when we look back we are amazed at how great we were! I still can't fathom out how I had the energy to raise 2 kids when I can't even get down on the floor for the grandkids!!
Lovely blanket!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

It's gorgeous. I luv doing the aran patterns. They're definitely not boring. I made one similar and it took me a yr. to complete. But now I feel I have a treasure and your son should too.


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I lost my first writing to this reply, so if it is repeated, I am sorry. I also knit for charity in Massachusetts. Where do you donate your things to. There are so many places in Mass. I do hats, lapghans, scarves and baby blankets for N. E. Veterans shelter, W. Roxbury Vets. Hosp., Brockton Vets. Hospital, Jamaica Plain Vets. Hospital, Women's Lunch Place. I have heard that Attleboro needs things, so that is my next place to donate to. It is so rewarding don't you think?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## spottsk (May 11, 2012)

Would you by chance remember the name of the pattern? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

Its beautiful!


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Bumpy said:


> Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


Bumpy, your work is beautiful. I have done projects in the last few years and wonder how I did it, mostly afghans for family. I don't have the patience now. Do mostly smaller items now. :thumbup:


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Lovely pattern and well executed.
Since that was some years ago the wonderful son could probably use a sweater in Aran or Irish patterns. Took me a year to make a Gansey for my son but it's a thrill to see him wear it.
You've already proved you have the skill...


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> Today, we have preconceptions and fear of failure. We used to just pick up a pattern and follow it one stitch at a time. We did not know it was supposed to be difficult ... so it wasn't.


So very true!
You made something to be treasured.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A cherished memory!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

It is lovely and it must bring so many special memories back to you.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

It is beautiful, I feel the same when I see the blanket I knitted for my brother 35 years ago, he still has it and cherish it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

It is a beautiful Heirloom &#128521;


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Bumpy said:


> Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


WOW


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

So beautiful...great job.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

you made an original heirloom! congrats!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Possibly your work will inspire me to go beyond where I believe my knitting capabilities are. Yours is awsome!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!! What an heirloom to pass along! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Timeless and beautiful. Looks like it has another generation of use in it. Would love the pattern for this one. I know it's been 40 years but....


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> Isn't it amazing what we have done years pror sometimes!!! when I look back at past items I made, I dont' even want to tackle something like that now.


Same here. I knitted intricate sweaters for the children and hubby, even a dress for myself, and I was newly into knitting.
Today, I wouldn't attempt even a sweater, though am tempted, after seeing on KP what others are making, to try making an all in one baby sweater,. If I should, though, would have to be for charity.... No babies in the family anymore.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's outstanding!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it is beautiful!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a treasure to find. Such perfect stitches. You sure did an excellent job.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It is beautiful. I know how you feel. I use to knit outfits for my children, mostly my son, he was the eldest and those items were passed on to the girls and then to the grandchildren. Today I find these things time consuming and to much pattern reading. I even made him a horse on a broom handle and it wasn't till it was all done I realized I had knit a sock. I have never attempted any kind of sock knitting. I now prefer simple things and don't have patients with pattern instructions if they go on and on. I prefer making a template of the article and knitting by measurements. It is funny how our minds work.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

It's very beautiful. So glad you kept it, to look back and reminisce.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

It's beautiful. It's amazing what we can do when we're young and not listening to the voices in our heads that tell us we can't.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful blanket, and in such good nick. It stood the test of time. Yes, we did all these wonderful things then, not thinking that it is too difficult! 
Thank you for sharing your good memories.
Hannet


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It is beautiful, maybe one day you will have a grandchild that will use it.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

be proud, it is beautiful,good work.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

its beautiful


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and still in great shape - for a grandbaby?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful and how well it still looks after 40 years. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Dear Bumpy! What a beautiful, intricately decorated baby blanket for your son. IT HAS WORN AND HELD UP WONDERFULLY. How old is the son who used this? I know there's love in every stitch! Thanks for sharing with us! : )


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and very well knit. You need to do more complicated patterns - very nice knitting!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

So pretty. I'll bet your son loved all the textures. An heirloom already.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

There's love in every stitch, what an heirloom.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's really pretty. I often wonder how I knit the things I did years ago. I did an aran sweater many years ago and tried to make another one from the same pattern about a year ago and I just couldn't do it.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, is that a lovely, intricate blanket! You did a wonderful job! Maybe a baby can enjoy it again someday! :thumbup:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is still lovely. I look back on all the little sweaters and booties I did for mine and marvel that I did them.


----------



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Today, we have preconceptions and fear of failure. We used to just pick up a pattern and follow it one stitch at a time. We did not know it was supposed to be difficult ... so it wasn't.


That is so true.


----------



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

whitetail said:


> It is beautiful, maybe one day you will have a grandchild that will use it.


I actually have three grandchildren, but my daughter-in-law didn't want to use it. I was disappointed, but different generation, different ideas. She is wonderful in every other way, but she does have her own mind.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

What a lovely job. Truly an heirloom.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

It's really lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the blanket you made for your special son... Than*s (my computer won't type a certain letter... my apologies) for sharing. I made a blan*et for my son when I was expecting him, li*e you did and his wife has it... they treasure it. 
Memories, how time flies!!!
Best wishes to you,
May


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowww it is beautiful and the work just purfect. Imagine, 40 years ago. One can see that you used good yarn and I must admit you were soooo patient and you did just a marvelous job. Congratulations. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

What a beautiful baby blanket. Made even more special that you still have it to cherish after so many years.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Bumpy said:


> Forty years ago I knit this blanket for my expected baby. When I look at it, i can't believe that I actually knit it. It was the first and last complicated pattern that I did. Nowadays I stick to simple patterns on scarfs, socks, hats and baby blankets mostly for charity. How appropriate that I went all out for my very special son.


That's really pretty.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful, I'm with you! I used to knit such complicated sweaters for my children, can't get myself to do that now!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous - you did a fantastic job of knitting it


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jackyv said:


> It's lovely and sure to be an heirloom


I agree 100%!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

NCOB said:


> We were all young and daring!


you got that right!!!!we know better now or at least we think we do. ;-) ;-)


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s a lovely blanket!


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

It is bbeaitiful


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

I know what you mean , I knitted two sweaters and hats off dif pattern, and never seen her. Wear them now she said too small. for my great granddaughter.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sorry. To hear that I think sometimes it's the parents that need to teach there children to return kindness and love , which I'm sure they do ..,sometimes they are so into them selves I would talk to them and tell them how you feel.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

That was for gweneth


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

There is nothing like cables. Keeps u going I love making hats scarfs etc. but it's funny I started to make this Aran hat. And was stumped. Put it away 
I started it the other night and it came back to me. HAS this happened to any of you?


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

It must have taken an awful lot of concentration. Good for you - it's beautiful.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful! I did the same 33 yrs. ago for my daughter and have never made another!! (not same as yours).


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

It's beautiful


----------

